# John Deere 855 doesn't start



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

John Deere 855 diesel, compact tractor that has sat for approx. 2 years. When taken out of service, diesel stabilizer additive was added to fuel tank and the fuel has not gelled. New battery, turns over robustly and blows black exhaust during cranking, but will not run. I am at best, a shadetree mech. with no diesel experience. Any simple checks or common problems/maintence that can be done? Thanks in advance


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

You could bleed the air out of the lines by cracking the injector fitting at each injector, and crank. When fuel comes out with no bubbles, it is bled. Wouldn't be surprising if it lost its prime over the years. 

That being said, if you are getting a lot of black smoke then the prime would not be an issue. 

DON'T USE STARTING FLUID whatever you do.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

tymusic check the live wire going to the injection pump?


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

jb1390;1476492 said:


> You could bleed the air out of the lines by cracking the injector fitting at each injector, and crank. When fuel comes out with no bubbles, it is bled. Wouldn't be surprising if it lost its prime over the years.
> 
> That being said, if you are getting a lot of black smoke then the prime would not be an issue.
> 
> DON'T USE STARTING FLUID whatever you do.


thank you for your reply, I had considered starting fluid but wanted to wait for a response. I will try cracking the injector fitting.


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

SHAWZER;1476493 said:


> tymusic check the live wire going to the injection pump?


Thank you for your reply. The tractor only has 158 hours on it but you never know what can go wrong. I will check for voltage at the pump.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Change the fuel filter.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Your fuel wouldn't be gelled up at this time of the year. I like what the guy said above me about changing the fuel filter. I'd even go a step further and add fresh fuel to the canister that holds the filter.

Also, is there a way for you to look into your tank to see if you have a layer of sludge sitting there? That can happen when diesel sits for a while and it'll do nothing but cause you long term problems if you don't get it out.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Since its a diesel even if you bleed the lines they sometimes take lots and lots and lots of crankIng to get them started. 

They act nothing like a gas motor that runs out of fuel.

After you change the fuel filter make sure to fill it with diesel to help fill the lines.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

jb1390;1476679 said:


> Any updates?


I'm a pretty slow mover + I have a lot of other projects going on, however, I've drained the fuel and am looking for a filter. I will post the fix when completed so it may help others. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

Okay, new fuel, new filter, bled tubes to cylinders but only get fuel at #3 cylinder. Removed all three tubes from fuel manifold to cylinders and blew compressed air thru them. Still only get fuel to #3 cylinder. It sounds like it wants to start. Could/should I remove the fuel line from the filter to the fuel manifold and blow compressed air thru the manifold, as it seems this is not allowing fuel to #1 & 2 cylinder? I don't want to ruin any diaphrams or seals. Once again, thank you in advance.


----------



## unhdsm (Aug 30, 2008)

Check the safety switch under the seat.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

If it cranks, it's not the safety switch. Try cracking the lines , one at a time , from the filter on up to the injectors. If there is air anywhere in the system, fuel won't move.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Get brake cleaner spray with flammable. Had somebody spray while you crank.

Starter fluid are too strong and could ruin engine.

This is come from retired diesel mechanic who work on diesel for 45 years.


Since there black smoke out exhaust you have fuel. Have you check air filter for any plugged?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

*running?*

did you ever get it to start? suspence and bordum is killing me.tymusic


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

I apologize, I've been so busy with other stuff that I haven't had time to do much with the JD 855, but, as I stated in my 05/30/12 post, for some reason fuel for #1 & 2 cylinder doesn't seem to be getiing past the fuel manifold. I will post the results when I get it started but I appreciate everyone's support and interest.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

There should be 2 lines going to the cylinders-one is high pressure, the other is a return line that connects to all the cylinders and returns to the tank. Are you positive you removed and cleaned the high pressure line and not the low pressure line?

If you did remove the high pressure lines, and are getting fuel to only one cylinder, that's not a good sign for the condition of your injection pump. Are the lines for cylinders #1 and #2 considerably longer than for cylinder #3?


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

jb1390;1478211 said:


> There should be 2 lines going to the cylinders-one is high pressure, the other is a return line that connects to all the cylinders and returns to the tank. Are you positive you removed and cleaned the high pressure line and not the low pressure line?
> 
> If you did remove the high pressure lines, and are getting fuel to only one cylinder, that's not a good sign for the condition of your injection pump. Are the lines for cylinders #1 and #2 considerably longer than for cylinder #3?


Thank you for your reply. To be honest, I know nothing about diesel engines, so I'm struggling. I will try to get to the tractor, look it over more closely, get some pics, and try to better explain what I've done. Thank you all to everyone who has responded to this thread, I'm way out of my element.


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

Okay, pics of engine from right hand side as sitting in the driver's seat.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Filters*

fuel filters should be changed quite often with todays fuel, so get EXTRA filters. Sounds like air in system. Sometimes you have to push the fuel through, Open all bleed valves, the 2 screws on top of your plastic clear filter cup, start there, Lightly blow air into fuel tank, " Oh ya make sure you have at least 3/4 tank of new good fuel". You can use air hose with a rag rapped around it and LIGHTLY blow air in. " Like you can blow the air in using your mouth if you have to, I have, again use a rag to help with the pressure seal and just blow" as the fuel goes through each screw valve close the screw or bolt, keep opening all the way to the last injector and keep blowing, make sure its all FUEL no air. I have a JD 750 and I have had this problem, somebody ran it out of fuel out in the field, so when I got there the only air I had was my breath, IT WORKS, its not easy and very messy. Remember to open any bleed valves from the tank all the way to the end, then blow air into fuel tank and close bleed valves as PURE fuel bleeds through, all the way to the last one, or injector. MESSY, so be ready. good luck.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Oh Ya*

Oh ya replace ALL rubber fuel hoses no matter what they look like, they get old and dry rot. Again been there! Change filters out more often also, take fuel cup of and drain water out of system. Water and Air can mess with YOU! Lots of luck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

This is a bleeder screw...... open it 1/2 turn, turn your key to on to pump fuel through, when fuel runs out without sputter close it, (With pump still pumping) . Then try to crank engine. Bleeding the little 3 cylinders is pretty simple nowadays.


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

plow horse and Mr. Markus, thank you for your replies. I'm afraid this project is on the back burner due to other priorities but I'll definitely refer back to this thread when the time comes. I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

Here to revive an old thread. I cracked the bleeder screw as Mr. Markus suggested and fuel came out there, but, did not spit out of the rear most injector supply, only filled to the rim (see pencil), the other 2 were dry. Prior to this, I put a gauge on the lift pump after the filter and recorded 8 psi, which according to the JD manual is good. Pretty sure the injection pump is gunked up from lack of use, as the hours on this machine are so low. My question(s) is/are: would it be practical to pressurize a small tank with a solvent and introduce it to the injector pump inlet fitting while cranking the engine to try to force out & clean any debris? If so, what would be the ideal solvent & what maximum pressure should I use? Thank you for any participation.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Six years later? I love the tenacity.
I accidentally ran my JD 750 out of fuel (the gauge was stuck on "F", really) last weekend.
I found a "simple steps to bleeding your JD fuel system" online and followed it, all the way to the injectors. Took 10 minutes and started back up. I left all the hoses attached, loosened fittings at injectors to bleed there.
I could be wrong, but I wouldn't be surprised if you still have air in the system. Sorry I have no suggestions about solvents, or the viability of pumping them through.
Did you bleed both screws at the filter (first and second), then the one below the pump (third). Are you certain you're getting steady fuel to the pump?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I just want to say that if your injector lines aren't attached and tight the bleeder screw won't help you
Go back in time and reread my other post with the injector lines on tight...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Bleed it out like you were told to. Hopefully you are using clean fuel, noting the age of the thread. Make sure you have voltage at the shutdown switch. Disconnect the intake heater, get it turning over and give it a small shot of starting fluid, you are not going to hurt it. These are very simple engines.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I don’t think it’s the same machine, but its a similar engine.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

For the stuborn ones I use an electric fuel pump I plumb in. The old Detroits were the worst to get running if they ran dry.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Here's the step-by-step I used this weekend to bleed my 750:
https://www.hoyetractor.com/bleed.htm


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

This guy found his problem to be air getting in - describes the fix on the second page

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/john-deere-owning-operating/72491-j-d-855-wont-start.html


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm sorry, but no one has brought up glow plugs yet???

Have you done an OHM test on your glow plugs? 
Is your glow plug relay operating correctly?
Does your glow plug light light up on the dash dim, then go bright after a couple of seconds?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I'm sorry, but no one has brought up glow plugs yet???
> 
> Have you done an OHM test on your glow plugs?
> Is your glow plug relay operating correctly?
> Does your glow plug light light up on the dash dim, then go bright after a couple of seconds?


Glow plugs test, load it with either, key on. If it blows, they're working.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> Glow plugs test, load it with either, key on. If it blows, they're working.


At least then you don't have to worry about the "no start" issue after that...


----------

